# screenshot vom Bild im Mediaplayer



## Kurt (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Werbefilm von meiner Maschine und möchte einige Bilder daraus für die VISU verwenden.
Leider schaffe ich es nicht das am Bildschirm angezeigte in ein Bild bzw Zwischenablage oder Ähnliches zu kriegen.

Habe mit 'DRUCK-Taste' und SnagIt probiert -> dort wo der Mediaplayer das Bild hat, ist immer nur ein schwarzes Loch.
Nun habe ich gesehen, dass es eine Unzahl an ScreenShot Programmen gibt. 

Frage:
Kennt Jemand ein Prog oder Verfahren, um ein Bild aus dem Film in eine Bilddatei zu bekommen?

Danke
Kurt


----------



## Torsten_G (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

in welchen Format ist das Video aufgenommen?

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Kurt (7 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
es ist eine mpg Datei.

1888 kBit/s
Video
384x288
MPEG AudioDecoder
MPEG Video Decoder

kurt


----------



## volker (7 Mai 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mit 'DRUCK-Taste'



probier mal Alt + Druck.


----------



## Torsten_G (7 Mai 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

schau mal hier, das Programm sollte eigentlich können, was Du brauchst:

http://www.pixelchain.com/video2photo/

Ist Freeware, den Download findest Du oben auf der Seite unter "Download"...

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Kurt (7 Mai 2005)

@Volker 
geht nicht - nur schwarzes Loch.


@Thorsten,

Freude Freude - es kommt was raus dabei.
Es gibt viele Einstellungen zum rumschrauben - mal spielen...

Danke für den Tip!
kurt


----------



## volker (8 Mai 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> geht nicht - nur schwarzes Loch.



komisch. hab das eben mal getestet. ich öffne einen film im mediaplayer. alt + druck und in iview eingefügt. dort läuft wider erwarten der film sogar weiter. also am besten im mediaplayer vorher pause drücken. kann ich ohne probleme abspeichern.


----------



## Kurt (8 Mai 2005)

@Volker
Ja das stimmt - du hast natürlich Recht!

aber mach mal den Player zu -> schwarzes Loch (im zB Paint) ist da.
Solange der Player offen ist gibt es ein Bild.
Oder:
speichere das Bild in zB Paint in eine Datei und mach den Player zu.
Dann öffne das Bild -> schwarzes Loch ist da.

Vermute:
Windows stellt im Programmfenster nur ein 'Loch' zur Verfügung.
Die Videodaten werden direkt als Rohdaten in die Grafikkarte geschoben/gesaugt. 
Die Grafikkarte blendet dann in das Loch die VideoBilder ein.

kurt

_Basis = Win2000/MS_Paint/Mediaplayer aktuell_


----------



## volker (8 Mai 2005)

Du hast wahrhaftig recht. selbst mit dem capture-tool von corel10 klappt es nicht.

mit virtualdub klappt es aber astrein. da gibt es die funktion save source frame to clipboard.
http://www.virtualdub.org/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> Kennt Jemand ein Prog oder Verfahren, um ein Bild aus dem Film in eine Bilddatei zu bekommen?



Hallo,

wir haben das hier im Einsatz:

http://www.progency.com/other.html#screenrip32

und sind zufrieden damit.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Mai 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

wenn du das Filmchen mit IrfanView öffnest, hast du die Möglichkeit, alle Bilder des Videos mit einem Menübefehl zu extrahieren. Eine Funktion für Einzel-Fotos gibt es dort auch. Ensprechende plug-ins müssen natürlich installiert sein.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Kurt (14 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Infos.

Habe getestet und
anscheinend ist http://www.virtualdub.org/ das Richtige für meinen Typ.
Habe damit das Meiste zusammengebracht.

kurt


----------

